# MBTA Academy?



## Guest

Hi,

Has anyone heard anything about the MBTA Academy that is supposed to start May 21st?

I was in the group of 10 that was supposed to go at the end of January for the MBTA, but was told 2 weeks before that the academy was delayed until May, and I haven't heard a peep since. Has anyone gotten something concrete from the MBTA, like a letter?

I'm starting to get a little concerned becuase I need to do an alternate annual training fot my National Guard unit (since my AT would fall during the academy date) but I still don't have any kind of paperwork from the MBTA to give to my unit, and I'm running out of time becuase my unit wants me to do my alternate AT before the academy starts in May.

Adrian


----------

